# Map velocity to breath controller in Kontakt 4



## mozart999uk (Apr 27, 2010)

Can anyone help me with this one?

I want to change a few of my Kontakt patches to work with a BC3 breath controller.

Is there a way to map the velocity to a CC# rather than the keyboard.

I guess then I'll need to find a way to crossfade the velocity layers so that there's no bumps?

I'm thinking of starting with the brass and wind patches in the band collection.

Many thanks


Matthew


----------



## Elfen (Apr 27, 2010)

You can try Nils Crossfade script:
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html#crossfade


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 27, 2010)

Breath controllers don't send velocity. You'd need to map rate of cc change to velocity for that to work. Unless I misunderstand, I think it would be better to map the layers to different cc ranges.


----------



## mozart999uk (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the script. Didn't think of looking there.

I'll give that a go.

Might also try the AET in Kontakt 4. Don't really know how that works yet though 

Manual reading time!

Thanks again


----------



## skippybog (May 2, 2010)

You can also try my MIDI breath controller re-router re-assigner program, depending on what your MIDI signal flow is for your sequencer. It is a free download, and includes a manual with some setup basics. You would then leave the Kontakt patches as they are, and use this program to modify the breath controller data to be more useful for your patches.

Software is called "Apnea".

This is Mac only, but would also work with any softsynth you are using, not just Kontakt. Completely free to download and use.

The main features:

1) Apnea lets you take individual parts of a MIDI message from different sources and have them only sent out as a full MIDI note when a specified MIDI controller is above a certain value.

2)All incoming controller data can be remapped to other controllers (i.e., what came in as breath data can go out as mod wheel or volume CC’s.)

3)You can smooth incoming controller data and scale its range. 

4)All these settings can be stored into presets and recalled from a preset XML file.

5)Sustain pedal lets you hold phrases for taking a breath on a wind controller or breath sensor.


http://www.chris-lane.com/software/Proj ... Apnea.html

Good Luck!

-chris


----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply.

Unfortunately I'm all PC based here :-(


----------



## polypx (May 4, 2010)

Hey Chris, lots of fun projects on your site there, as well as Apnea. You should make "Peace Piece" into an iPhone app.


----------

